# DT Axiom rom



## v36sedan (Sep 4, 2011)

Anyone know where to find it?


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

I "think" DT's stuff is at droidhive.com but I don't visit there so I'm not 100% sure on that.

Edit: so the very next thread I read says DT left droidhive so never mind that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Under his pillow along with his poetry and hate letters.


----------



## fcisco13 (Jul 26, 2011)

v36sedan said:


> Anyone know where to find it?


Haven't bothered to look for it CARBON FTW!!

WHATCHOO TALKING BOUT WILLIS?


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Cross the burning bridge and take a left. You'll find it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

Private g+ community now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

https://plus.google.com/communities/102663646511063950719

Good luck with that.


----------



## slider112 (Apr 10, 2012)

Give this a shot:

https://drive.google...ZjByaTVNcDIzekE

Edit: Dead link.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Under his pillow along with his poetry and hate letters.


Lol, too funny.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Mods as long as we keep it fairly clean could we leave this thread open just for lulz? I read alot of what they said to mods and admins and im sure i do not know the half of it.I do know I wasn't very happy about it. I guess i could join team hater but they would start me as an intern or something and send me to wal-greens. Hell i wont even buy tampons for my wife much less the leader of team bleeder
Trolololol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Keeping it open for now. As long as it stays clean and doesn't get too personal.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

landshark said:


> Keeping it open for now. As long as it stays clean and doesn't get too personal.


Thanks but clean,clever jokes are allowed right. I can keep it like that I just saw and heard a lot of what was said to my Rootz brothers. And I ain't having it. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

DT team hater you left one behind. Man down!!! Man down!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

This conversation just blew up over at XDA in the AK thread. This guy isn't very popular....


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

AndroidChakra said:


> This conversation just blew up over at XDA in the AK thread. This guy isn't very popular....












(sarcasm clearly implied here)


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

AndroidChakra said:


> This conversation just blew up over at XDA in the AK thread. This guy isn't very popular....


Yeah to say the least. I witnessed the twitter battle between him and one of our very own mods. Defiantly childish and uncalled for. Not a good reflection on the community.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

AndroidChakra said:


> This conversation just blew up over at XDA in the AK thread. This guy isn't very popular....


You should have posted a link, I need a good laugh right now; now I have to look for it


----------



## SplicedX (Jun 15, 2011)

bouchigo said:


> You should have posted a link, I need a good laugh right now; now I have to look for it


Here you go:

http://forum.xda-dev...83298&page=3000
Check post 29994. I think that is where it all starts. Got my lulz for the day.


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

SplicedX said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...83298&page=3000
> Check post 29994. I think that is where it all starts. Got my lulz for the day.


I found it earlier, but thanks anyway.


----------



## JennyTaylia (Jun 3, 2013)

LOLs and more LOLs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Thread cleaned, one person banned. Let's keep it clean everyone. We are not going to go into kanging, etc. Talk about taking one's ball and going home is safe, not kanging. m'kay?


----------



## JennyTaylia (Jun 3, 2013)

landshark said:


> Thread cleaned, one person banned. Let's keep it clean everyone. We are not going to go into kanging, etc. Talk about taking one's ball and going home is safe, not kanging. m'kay?


i just kang'd your post

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

JennyTaylia said:


> i just kang'd your post
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Didn't you read what I just wrote????


----------



## JennyTaylia (Jun 3, 2013)

Lol, okay, my bad. I shall cease.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Good thing I refrained from blank you ball and go home joke. Didn't realize it was so touchy. I mean my post was but I meant it to be. Well I learned something new today.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

JennyTaylia said:


> Good thing I refrained from blank you ball and go home joke. Didn't realize it was so touchy. I mean my post was but I meant it to be. Well I learned something new today.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


No, the blank your ball and go home are safe as they were pretty much the original point of this thread.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

landshark said:


> Sure, until the next time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but the blank would've been replaced with the forbidden word. It would've been a little funny. Just maybe bad timing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

shiznu said:


> Yeah but the blank would've been replaced with the forbidden word. It would've been a little funny. Just maybe bad timing.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Too soon? Too soon?
And I guess you could also say the original point of the thread was the availability, or lack thereof, of the ROM.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

landshark said:


> Too soon? Too soon?
> And I guess you could also say the original point of the thread was the availability, or lack thereof, of the ROM.


Im just glad we can laugh about something been a lot of things taken to seriously recently or so it seems. They take the cake though. It don't take anything to make them freak out. I bet if I really trolled him I might need to hideout for a while.

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem


----------



## Danzoman316 (Jul 21, 2012)

I never had a problem finding Axi0m. Why is a thread kept open just for "lulz" at another person's expense? Sounds to me like a bunch of sad clowns on the out side looking in at the cool kids party imho. Pathetic.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Danzoman316 said:


> I never had a problem finding Axi0m. Why is a thread kept open just for "lulz" at another person's expense? Sounds to me like a bunch of sad clowns on the out side looking in at the cool kids party imho. Pathetic.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


He's more than welcome to come here and say whatever he wants in his defense to any comments made. His account is not banned: http://rootzwiki.com...78-droidth3ory/


----------



## Danzoman316 (Jul 21, 2012)

yarly said:


> He's more than welcome to come here and say whatever he wants in his defense to any comments made. His account is not banned: http://rootzwiki.com...78-droidth3ory/


Nice link for a two year old question about new every two discount.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Danzoman316 said:


> Nice link for a two year old question about new every two discount.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


No idea what you are talking about.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

yarly said:


> He's more than welcome to come here and say whatever he wants in his defense to any comments made. His account is not banned: http://rootzwiki.com...78-droidth3ory/


After the Twitter war of words I just had with them the only thing they can do is burry themselves deeper in stupidity. I mean these guys lack any kind of dignity,education or communication skills. Wow ten profanity words in a post really makes a guy look Neanderthal.

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem


----------



## Danzoman316 (Jul 21, 2012)

yarly said:


> No idea what you are talking about.


This is what your link points to from Tapatalk.









Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Danzoman316 said:


> This is what your link points to from Tapatalk.
> 
> View attachment 40978
> 
> ...


Perhaps you should browse the forum from a browser, because taptalk sucks and that's not what I linked.


----------



## Danzoman316 (Jul 21, 2012)

Maybe its the forum.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

shiznu said:


> After the Twitter war of words I just had with them the only thing they can do is burry themselves deeper in stupidity. I mean these guys lack any kind of dignity,education or communication skills. Wow ten profanity words in a post really makes a guy look Neanderthal.
> 
> I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem


So your dignity, education and communication skills are that much better? I mean you're sitting in a thread, behind a computer screen talking smack about someone who is not even an active member of this site. If you have something to say about DT, then go to the G+ page and request access and then tell him how you feel.

Threads like this have no meaning what so ever. It funny how the politics work here. If someone started a thread trashing Team BAMF or AOKP or whoever else, the mods would be all over it to close it down. But when it comes to DroidTh3ory, you all got a hard on to talk smack and leave it open so everyone can join in. If you're gonna do that for one, do it for all of the threads like this.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

cubsfan187 said:


> So your dignity, education and communication skills are that much better? I mean you're sitting in a thread, behind a computer screen talking smack about someone who is not even an active member of this site. If you have something to say about DT, then go to the G+ page and request access and then tell him how you feel.
> 
> Threads like this have no meaning what so ever. It funny how the politics work here. If someone started a thread trashing Team BAMF or AOKP or whoever else, the mods would be all over it to close it down. But when it comes to DroidTh3ory, you all got a hard on to talk smack and leave it open so everyone can join in. If you're gonna do that for one, do it for all of the threads like this.


Yes they are I'm pretty sure a third grader is. And don't get it twisted I don't hide behind anything I would have no problem saying it to his face or yours if you wanna go there.

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> Threads like this have no meaning what so ever. It funny how the politics work here. If someone started a thread trashing Team BAMF or AOKP or whoever else, the mods would be all over it to close it down. But when it comes to DroidTh3ory, you all got a hard on to talk smack and leave it open so everyone can join in. If you're gonna do that for one, do it for all of the threads like this.


At this point, I agree. Especially when members of ROM teams are coming in and sharing their opinions (which have since been removed). If you're in a high place in the community, you have a responsibility to act as such. That includes refraining to bash other developers who are only trying to "better the community" in their own way. No matter how trivial their attempts may be.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Well being loyal and standing up for what you believe and backing friends is the right think to do. This guy is still spitting ignorance and profanity and I've been done with it for a while. Yeah not something I find very beneficial to the community.

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Jubakuba said:


> At this point, I agree. Especially when members of ROM teams are coming in and sharing their opinions (which have since been removed). If you're in a high place in the community, you have a responsibility to act as such. That includes refraining to bash other developers who are only trying to "better the community" in their own way. No matter how trivial their attempts may be.


I'm not sure what you are agreeing with here. Shots were taken by a lot of us. Shots get taken all the time. I agree its not ideal. Especially first time posters who probably 50% or more wouldn't post again because it seems we forget we all were new at one time. 
Edit I know its something I'm gonna work on improving.
I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem


----------



## JennyTaylia (Jun 3, 2013)

shiznu said:


> I'm not sure what you are agreeing with here. Shots were taken by a lot of us. Shots get taken all the time. I agree its not ideal. Especially first time posters who probably 50% or more wouldn't post again because it seems we forget we all were new at one time.
> Edit I know its something I'm gonna work on improving.
> I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem


hes saying that at least somebody put forth a product before vomiting hatred.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

JennyTaylia said:


> hes saying that at least somebody put forth a product before vomiting hatred.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'm not so sure if that is what he is saying it would seem hypocritical since he was the third one to jump in on it.

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Since this thread has completely spiraled out of control, thread closed.


----------

